# [SOLVED] networking only working one way



## helicopterandy (Jul 1, 2011)

hi,
have posted previously on various sites with no help so far.

i have previously never had a problem setting up a network at home enabling sharing of files and printers with up to 4 computers with them all using all the resources/printers of each computer.

i have now just 2 computers

my main computer can use resources of my other computer, but this is not reciprocated.

pc 1 can access pc 2 with no issue
pc2 can not access pc1 unless i drop a shortcut onto the shared docs of pc2.

things i have tried:
- turning off firewalls
- running ms networking tool
- maually setting up a network
- connecting pc2 to pc3 with no issue with recripocal sharing of files/printers etc
- switching off file sharing and back on
- numerous pc restarts
- ensuring pc names/workgroups etc are correct

i am at a loss as to how i can get pc2 to start using the printer on pc1; i have just swapped pc2 for a different machine and the ame problem exists so the problem, as far as i can tell, must be with a problem on pc1 not allowing access; when you try and click on pc1 as a workgroup pc it denies access. when you do the same from pc1 to pc2, no problem

please can anybody help me with this issue............

cheers

andy


----------



## ecross (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: networking only working one way*

If you can tell us what operating system you are using for the two computers that will help. What firewall program are you using?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: networking only working one way*

What's the error that you get when you try to access the problem computer?


----------



## helicopterandy (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: networking only working one way*

Thankyou!

Firewall was zone alarm on both; now switched to Outpost.

Am using XP on both computers with SP3. This was the same with previous computers.

MS firewall is always turned off.

Will copy the message and post that a little later.


----------



## helicopterandy (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: networking only working one way*

message on pc1 when trying to open up pc1 reads:

\\mycomputer is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact administrator of this erver to find out if you have access permissions.

Access is denied.


----------



## ecross (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: networking only working one way*

Make sure Outpost firewall is properly configured for the local area network. Some programs allow you to add the IP Address to the Trusted Zone.


----------



## helicopterandy (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: networking only working one way*

had the same problem when using zone alarm and after i'd added the ip address for other computers...no joy. switching has had no effect but i will add the ip address to it as have not done this yet


----------



## helicopterandy (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: networking only working one way*

...with outpost

forgot to add this!


----------



## helicopterandy (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: networking only working one way*

made no difference...


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: networking only working one way*

Disable all firewalls to start. Create a folder to test with. Enable sharing on it, and in the share permissions set the everyone group with full control. Do the same with the NTFS permissions. 

If you're logging into PC2 with a user account that has no password then you either need to create one, or you can go to the run prompt on PC1 and type *control userpasswords2* and uncheck the box that says users must enter a password to access the computer.


----------



## helicopterandy (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: networking only working one way*

when i unchecked the box it created a fresh admin user. when i checked the box to go back no change

also did ipconfig/release & renew

also rebooted several times and turned file sharing off and on

now can't get the computers to share files at all...


----------



## helicopterandy (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: networking only working one way*

actually pc1 can still look at files on pc2 but not vice versa...am back where i started


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: networking only working one way*

What OS is running on each PC?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: networking only working one way*

Hello,

Please post an ipconfig /all output on both PC1 and PC2 for review.
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd, choose run as Admin and press enter. Open up a command prompt then Copy and Paste these ipconfig /all >c:\ipconfig.txt . Please attach the .txt file to be found in your Local Disk 'C' on your next post.


----------



## helicopterandy (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: networking only working one way*

xp on both with sp3

will get other details later


----------



## helicopterandy (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: networking only working one way*

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . : pc1 / pc2
Primary Dns Suffix . . . : blank (same on both)
Node Type . . . . . . . . .: Unknown (same on both)
IP Routing Enabled. . . . : No (same on both)
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . : No (same on both)
DNS Suffix Search List. .: cable.virginmedia.net (same on both)

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cable.virginmedia.net (same on both)
Description . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection (PC1) & 
Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter #4 (PC2)
Physical Address. . . . . . . : (different on both)
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . : Yes (same on both)
Autoconfiguration Enabled : Yes (same on both)
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . : (same on both) last 3 digits: .101 (PC1)& .102 (PC2)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . : (same on both)
Default Gateway . . . . . . .: (same on both)
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . : (same on both)
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . : (same on both)
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . .: pc 2 is 2 hours later than pc1
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . .: pc 2 is 2 hours later than pc1


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: networking only working one way*

Sorry, but I'd like to see the entire ipconfig /all in a text file please. Thanks.


----------



## helicopterandy (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: networking only working one way*

not sure i want to publish my physical address/ip details...can you tell me what you are looking for? is it an inconsistency...the only details missing are details which can help gain access to my pc aren't they? i'm grateful for the help but don't want to open my computer up to possible virus/malware etc...am not an expert at this, clearly


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: networking only working one way*

There are millions of you that are using Private IP, just an FYI. You may PM me the info if you want. Thanks.


> not sure i want to publish my physical address/ip details


----------



## helicopterandy (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: networking only working one way*

gave up and wiped my hard drive last night. drive now reconstituted and all working fine. thanks for suggestions


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: networking only working one way*

Thanks for the update. Glad that you have everything sorted.


helicopterandy said:


> gave up and wiped my hard drive last night. drive now reconstituted and all working fine. thanks for suggestions


----------

